# Do dropper posts have suspension?



## nbritton (Jul 26, 2016)

Does a dropper post have built-in suspension? I've never played with one, is it correct to assume they work just like the gas strut on an office chair?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

No.

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/dropper-seatposts-833958.html


----------



## EABiker (Jun 24, 2004)

They do act just like the gas strut on an office chair; no suspension.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Some do, but they're cheap. Similar concept to the office chair. In general, no suspension seatpost.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I got a Reverb that is like a susp seatpost, but that's cause the IFP failed and let air and oil mix.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Think of it as a helmet for your butt. You don't need one.


----------



## nbritton (Jul 26, 2016)

mack_turtle said:


> Think of it as a helmet for your butt. You don't need one.


lol

I did buy a helmet btw, I found a bell super 2 mips on sale for $77.5. The club I want to go riding with requires a helmet, and it turns out it makes a great mount for my Fenix HP25R headlamp. However, I still maintain that adding two inches of hard foam around your head will simply make it a bigger target for concussions from minor accidents and that for major accidents it doesn't offer much protection. They give riders a false sense of security which makes them take more risks which leads to more accidents which leads to more concussions because they have 2 inches of hard ridge foam stripped around their heads.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

yes, because a concussion is much worse than smashing your head against a rock and cracking your skull. No doubt that a helmet isn't going to protect you from a speeding car hitting you at 60mph, but saying you shouldn't wear a helmet on a trail is like saying you shouldn't wear a seat belt in a car. I'm sure there are plenty of accidents where a seat belt doesn't do anything, but I've been in multiple accidents (not my fault) where the seatbelt saved my life. 

A bike rider isn't taking more risks because they wear a helmet. They take more risks because that's what a bike rider does. Challenging themselves to ride a bike better, risk be damned. They'd still do the same stuff without a helmet. A helmet just adds a bit of protection for when they do fall. For people taking the redbull type runs, their helmets are vastly different than the bike helmet most of us wear.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry, I should not have kicked the ignorant hornets' nest. This topic has already been thoroughly, albiet ignorantly, argued to death by the OP, who still refuses to test his theory scientifically.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

mack_turtle said:


> Think of it as a helmet for your butt. You don't need one.


I think you're supposed to use a dropper post without a saddle. Start with it lowered and...


----------



## nbritton (Jul 26, 2016)

noapathy said:


> I think you're supposed to use a dropper post without a saddle. Start with it lowered and...


Hmm, you might get more women interested in the sport if that were a feature.


----------

